# Iridescent spray paint and model cars



## dcj1978

Hello all,

I'm getting ready to paint the body of a new modeel I'm working on and the idea of an iridescent paint job popped up. I jumped on the Tamiya website and found what I was looking for.

However, when reading the description, it says "Never use on plastic models". That seems pretty clear to me so, my question is this.

Is there an iridescent paint out there that I can use on regular plastic models? If not, is there another way to get the effect I'm looking for?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Joe Brown

Normally I build & paint spaceships, but a vehicle is a vehicle, right? 
I used Dupli-Color brand of color-shifting paint on my build-up of a Shadow Fighter back in 2002:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/events/wfest2k2/v_joes_shadow.JPG

The painting went in this sequence:
-Prime
-Apply black base coat
-Apply color shift spray
-Apply clear gloss top coat
-flat gray hand-brushed for the 'veins' on the ship's surface.

---
Things may have changed in 10 years, but, the product line still shows as available:

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/mirage/
And the specific paint I used is still listed: MP-400 Purple/Green Kit. I've used this on resin and styrene models with no problems.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dcj1978

Perfect! Exactly what I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## tolenmar

That's the stuff I used for my Tiger Shark car model a few weeks back. It works, if you do it right. But I chose Ice, and didn't get the results I expected. If you choose a different color, I'd love to see the results!


----------



## slammdsonoma

If i do a flip flop paint job i always use alclad. Or spazstix. A few friends use nail polish with amazing results.


----------



## dcj1978

So I'm trying out Spazstix Color Change. Went with the Gold / Green / Orange / Purple.

First few coats and I'm pretty happy so far. It seems like the spray I'm getting from these Spazstix cans is a finer mist than a normal Testors spray can, which is nice.

Going to finish a couple more coats and post my results.


----------



## s.moe

I've never tryed any of these Type's of paint...SOoo, I'm looking forward to seeing what the finished out-come look's like....:thumbsup:


MOE


----------



## dcj1978

The results of the Spazstix spray










Pretty happy with how this went. Gloss black base coat, then the Spazstix. Add some clear coat on top and the color really pops.

I'll be using this paint again for sure.


----------



## slammdsonoma

The more ya add as far as the color coat the better the color that comes out.


----------

